
Show HN: Play Videos in the Chrome Dev Tools Console - coldsauce
https://snoogism.com/Play-Videos-in-the-Chrome-Dev-Tools-Console-ef8f124de89b4f25b083cf320f1e8cc0
======
greatNespresso
Love what you did and the tone of your article ! One of my first "Show HN" was
a chat in the console and you could indeed personalize the look of your text
using this "css in console.log" feature.

